# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: New 18V 5W Portable Solar Car Boat Power Solar Panel Battery Charger Maintainer for

## Carlybee

Never opened box...son decided to get something else so selling for $15 plus shipping. They sell for $22 on Amazon. Trying to recoup some of the cost.



ALLPOWERS Car battery maintainer can charge 12V batteries with the power of the sun and create 5 watts of energy
Mono-crystalline silicon panel works in all daylight conditions and is weatherproof for added durability
Works with automobile, motorcycle, tractor, boat batteries and more
Built-in blocking diode to prevent reverse discharge



image.jpg

----------

